# ازاي احب عدوي ولا اثق فيه ؟!؟



## +KiMO+ (11 يناير 2014)

سلام و نعمة

بالصدفة شوفت اية في الكتاب المقدس في سفر                              يشوع بن سيراخ 12: 10

"لا تثق                             بعدوك ابدًا "


و افتكرت الاية اللي في إنجيل متى 5: 44


" احبوا اعدائكم "



سؤالي


ازاي احب عدوي ولا اثق فيه ؟!؟

:thnk0001:
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 يناير 2014)

*1 إِذَا أَحْسَنْتَ، فَاعْلَمْ إِلَى مَنْ تُحْسِنُ، فَيَكُونَ مَعْرُوفُكَ مَرْضِيًّا.*
*2 أَحْسِنْ إِلَى الْتَّقِيِّ فَتَنَالَ جَزَاءً. إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ مِنْ عِنْدِهِ فَمِنْ عِنْدِ الْعَلِيِّ.*
*3 لاَ خَيْرَ لِمَنْ يُوَاظِبُ عَلَى الشَّرِّ وَلاَ يَتَصَدَّقُ، لأَنَّ الْعَلِيَّ يَمْقُتُ الْخَطَأَةَ، وَيَرْحَمُ التَّائِبِينَ.*
*4  أَعْطِ الْتَّقِيَّ وَلاَ تُمِدِّ الْخَاطِئَ؛ فَإِنَّهُ سَيَنْتَقِمُ  مِنَ الْمُنَافِقِينَ وَالْخَطَأَةِ، لكِنَّهُ يَحْفَظُهُمْ لِيَوْمِ  الانْتِقَامِ.*
*5 أَعْطِ الصَّالِحَ، وَلاَ تُؤَاسِ الْخَاطِئَ.*
*6  أَحْسِنْ إِلَى الْمُتَوَاضِعِ، وَلاَ تُعْطِ الْمُنَافِقَ. امْنَعْ  خُبْزَكَ وَلاَ تُعْطِهِ لَهُ، لِئَلاَّ يَتَقَوَّى بِهِ عَلَيْكَ،*
*7  فَتُصَادِفَ مِنَ الشَّرِّ أَضْعَافَ كُلِّ مَا كُنْتَ تَصْنَعُ إِلَيْهِ  مِنَ الْمَعْرُوفِ. إِنَّ الْعَلِيَّ يَمْقُتُ الْخَطَأَةَ، وَيُكَافِئُ  الْمُنَافِقِينَ بِالاِنْتِقَامِ.*
*8 لاَ يُعْرَفُ الصَّدِيقُ فِي السَّرَّاءِ، وَلاَ يَخْفَى الْعَدُوُّ فِي الضَّرَّاءِ.*
*9 فِي سَرَّاءِ الرَّجُلِ، أَعْدَاؤُهُ مَحْزُونُونَ، وَفِي ضَرَّائِهِ، الصَّدِيقُ أَيْضاً يَنْصَرِفُ.*
*10 لاَ تَثِقْ بِعَدُوِّكَ أَبَداً، فَإِنَّ خُبْثَهُ كَصَدَإِ النُّحَاسِ.*
*11  وَإِنْ كَانَ مُتَوَاضِعاً يَمْشِي مُطْرِقاً، فَتَنَبَّهْ لِنَفْسِكَ  وَتَحَرَّزْ مِنْهُ؛ فَإِنَّكَ تَكُونُ مَعَهُ كَمَنْ جَلاَ مِرْآةً،  وَسَتَعْلَمُ أَنَّ نَقَاءَهَا مِنَ الصَّدَإِ لاَ يَدُومُ.*
*12  لاَ تَجْعَلْهُ قَرِيباً مِنْكَ، لِئَلاَّ يَقْلِبَكَ وَيُقِيمَ فِي  مَكَانِكَ. لاَ تُجْلِسْهُ عَنْ يَمِينِكَ، لِئَلاَّ يَطْمَعَ فِي  كُرْسِيِّكَ. وَأَخِيراً تَفْهَمُ كَلاَمِي وَتُنْخَسُ بِأَقْوَالِي.*
*13  مَنْ يَرْحَمُ رَاقِياً قَدْ لَدَغَتْهُ الْحَيَّةُ؟ أَوْ يُشْفِقُ عَلَى  الَّذِينَ يَدْنُونَ مِنَ الْوُحُوشِ؟ هكَذَا الَّذِي يُسَايِرُ الرَّجُلَ  الْخَاطِئَ، يَمْتَزِجُ بِخَطَايَاهُ.*
*14 إِنَّهُ يَلْبَثُ مَعَكَ سَاعَةً، وَإِنْ مِلْتَ لاَ يَثْبُتُ.*
*15 الْعَدُوُّ يُظْهِرُ حَلاَوَةً مِنْ شَفَتَيْهِ، وَفِي قَلْبِهِ يَأْتَمِرُ أَنْ يُسْقِطَكَ فِي الْحُفْرَةِ.*
*16 الْعَدُوُّ تَدْمَعُ عَيْنَاهُ، وَإِنْ صَادَفَ فُرْصَةً يَشْبَعُ مِنَ الدَّمِ.*
*17 إِنْ صَادَفَكَ شَرٌّ، وَجَدْتَهُ هُنَاكَ قَدْ سَبَقَكَ،*
*18 وَفِيمَا يُوهِمُكَ أَنَّهُ مُعِينٌ لَكَ، يَعْقِلُ رِجْلَكَ.*
*19 يَهُزُّ رَأْسَهُ وَيُصَفِّقُ بِيَدَيْهِ، وَيَهْمِسُ بِأَشْيَاءَ كَثِيرَةٍ، وَيُغَيِّرُ وَجْهَهُ.*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (11 يناير 2014)

*1 وَلَمَّا رَأَى الْجُمُوعَ صَعِدَ إِلَى الْجَبَلِ، فَلَمَّا جَلَسَ تَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ تَلاَمِيذُهُ.*
*2 فَفتحَ فاهُ وعَلَّمَهُمْ قَائِلاً:*
*3 «طُوبَى لِلْمَسَاكِينِ بِالرُّوحِ، لأَنَّ لَهُمْ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ.*
*4 طُوبَى لِلْحَزَانَى، لأَنَّهُمْ يَتَعَزَّوْنَ.*
*5 طُوبَى لِلْوُدَعَاءِ، لأَنَّهُمْ يَرِثُونَ الأَرْضَ.*
*6 طُوبَى لِلْجِيَاعِ وَالْعِطَاشِ إِلَى الْبِرِّ، لأَنَّهُمْ يُشْبَعُونَ.*
*7 طُوبَى لِلرُّحَمَاءِ، لأَنَّهُمْ يُرْحَمُونَ.*
*8 طُوبَى لِلأَنْقِيَاءِ الْقَلْبِ، لأَنَّهُمْ يُعَايِنُونَ اللهَ.*
*9 طُوبَى لِصَانِعِي السَّلاَمِ، لأَنَّهُمْ أَبْنَاءَ اللهِ يُدْعَوْنَ.*
*10 طُوبَى لِلْمَطْرُودِينَ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْبِرِّ، لأَنَّ لَهُمْ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ.*
*11 طُوبَى لَكُمْ إِذَا عَيَّرُوكُمْ وَطَرَدُوكُمْ وَقَالُوا عَلَيْكُمْ كُلَّ كَلِمَةٍ شِرِّيرَةٍ، مِنْ أَجْلِي، كَاذِبِينَ.*
*12  اِفْرَحُوا وَتَهَلَّلُوا، لأَنَّ أَجْرَكُمْ عَظِيمٌ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ،  فَإِنَّهُمْ هكَذَا طَرَدُوا الأَنْبِيَاءَ الَّذِينَ قَبْلَكُمْ.*
*13  «أَنْتُمْ مِلْحُ الأَرْضِ، وَلكِنْ إِنْ فَسَدَ الْمِلْحُ فَبِمَاذَا  يُمَلَّحُ؟ لاَ يَصْلُحُ بَعْدُ لِشَيْءٍ، إِلاَّ لأَنْ يُطْرَحَ خَارِجًا  وَيُدَاسَ مِنَ النَّاسِ.*
*14 أَنْتُمْ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. لاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تُخْفَى مَدِينَةٌ مَوْضُوعَةٌ عَلَى جَبَل،*
*15  وَلاَ يُوقِدُونَ سِرَاجًا وَيَضَعُونَهُ تَحْتَ الْمِكْيَالِ، بَلْ عَلَى  الْمَنَارَةِ فَيُضِيءُ لِجَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ فِي الْبَيْتِ.*
*16  فَلْيُضِئْ نُورُكُمْ هكَذَا قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ، لِكَيْ يَرَوْا  أَعْمَالَكُمُ الْحَسَنَةَ، وَيُمَجِّدُوا أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي  السَّمَاوَاتِ.*
*17 «لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ النَّامُوسَ أَوِ الأَنْبِيَاءَ. مَا جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ بَلْ لأُكَمِّلَ.*
*18  فَإِنِّي الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِلَى أَنْ تَزُولَ السَّمَاءُ  وَالأَرْضُ لاَ يَزُولُ حَرْفٌ وَاحِدٌ أَوْ نُقْطَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ مِنَ  النَّامُوسِ حَتَّى يَكُونَ الْكُلُّ.*
*19  فَمَنْ نَقَضَ إِحْدَى هذِهِ الْوَصَايَا الصُّغْرَى وَعَلَّمَ النَّاسَ  هكَذَا، يُدْعَى أَصْغَرَ فِي مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ. وَأَمَّا مَنْ  عَمِلَ وَعَلَّمَ، فَهذَا يُدْعَى عَظِيمًا فِي مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ.*
*20  فَإِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ إِنْ لَمْ يَزِدْ بِرُّكُمْ عَلَى  الْكَتَبَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ لَنْ تَدْخُلُوا مَلَكُوتَ السَّماوَاتِ.*
*21 «قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ: لاَ تَقْتُلْ، وَمَنْ قَتَلَ يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ.*
*22  وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَغْضَبُ عَلَى  أَخِيهِ بَاطِلاً يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ، وَمَنْ قَالَ لأَخِيهِ:  رَقَا، يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْمَجْمَعِ، وَمَنْ قَالَ: يَا أَحْمَقُ،  يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ.*
*23 فَإِنْ قَدَّمْتَ قُرْبَانَكَ إِلَى الْمَذْبَحِ، وَهُنَاكَ تَذَكَّرْتَ أَنَّ لأَخِيكَ شَيْئًا عَلَيْكَ،*
*24  فَاتْرُكْ هُنَاكَ قُرْبَانَكَ قُدَّامَ الْمَذْبَحِ، وَاذْهَبْ أَوَّلاً  اصْطَلِحْ مَعَ أَخِيكَ، وَحِينَئِذٍ تَعَالَ وَقَدِّمْ قُرْبَانَكَ.*
*25  كُنْ مُرَاضِيًا لِخَصْمِكَ سَرِيعًا مَا دُمْتَ مَعَهُ فِي الطَّرِيقِ،  لِئَلاَّ يُسَلِّمَكَ الْخَصْمُ إِلَى الْقَاضِي، وَيُسَلِّمَكَ الْقَاضِي  إِلَى الشُّرَطِيِّ، فَتُلْقَى فِي السِّجْنِ.*
*26 اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: لاَ تَخْرُجُ مِنْ هُنَاكَ حَتَّى تُوفِيَ الْفَلْسَ الأَخِيرَ!*
*27 «قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ: لاَ تَزْنِ.*
*28 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى امْرَأَةٍ لِيَشْتَهِيَهَا، فَقَدْ زَنَى بِهَا فِي قَلْبِهِ.*
*29  فَإِنْ كَانَتْ عَيْنُكَ الْيُمْنَى تُعْثِرُكَ فَاقْلَعْهَا وَأَلْقِهَا  عَنْكَ، لأَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكَ أَنْ يَهْلِكَ أَحَدُ أَعْضَائِكَ وَلاَ  يُلْقَى جَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ فِي جَهَنَّمَ.*
*30  وَإِنْ كَانَتْ يَدُكَ الْيُمْنَى تُعْثِرُكَ فَاقْطَعْهَا وَأَلْقِهَا  عَنْكَ، لأَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكَ أَنْ يَهْلِكَ أَحَدُ أَعْضَائِكَ وَلاَ  يُلْقَى جَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ فِي جَهَنَّمَ.*
*31 «وَقِيلَ: مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ فَلْيُعْطِهَا كِتَابَ طَلاَق.*
*32  وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ إلاَّ  لِعِلَّةِ الزِّنَى يَجْعَلُهَا تَزْنِي، وَمَنْ يَتَزَوَّجُ مُطَلَّقَةً  فَإِنَّهُ يَزْنِي.*
*33 «أَيْضًا سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ:لاَ تَحْنَثْ، بَلْ أَوْفِ لِلرَّبِّ أَقْسَامَكَ.*
*34 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تَحْلِفُوا الْبَتَّةَ، لاَ بِالسَّمَاءِ لأَنَّهَا كُرْسِيُّ اللهِ،*
*35 وَلاَ بِالأَرْضِ لأَنَّهَا مَوْطِئُ قَدَمَيْهِ، وَلاَ بِأُورُشَلِيمَ لأَنَّهَا مَدِينَةُ الْمَلِكِ الْعَظِيمِ.*
*36 وَلاَ تَحْلِفْ بِرَأْسِكَ، لأَنَّكَ لاَ تَقْدِرُ أَنْ تَجْعَلَ شَعْرَةً وَاحِدَةً بَيْضَاءَ أَوْ سَوْدَاءَ.*
*37 بَلْ لِيَكُنْ كَلاَمُكُمْ: نَعَمْ نَعَمْ، لاَ لاَ. وَمَا زَادَ عَلَى ذلِكَ فَهُوَ مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ.*
*38 «سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: عَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ.*
*39  وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا الشَّرَّ، بَلْ مَنْ  لَطَمَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ الأَيْمَنِ فَحَوِّلْ لَهُ الآخَرَ أَيْضًا.*
*40 وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُخَاصِمَكَ وَيَأْخُذَ ثَوْبَكَ فَاتْرُكْ لَهُ الرِّدَاءَ أَيْضًا.*
*41 وَمَنْ سَخَّرَكَ مِيلاً وَاحِدًا فَاذْهَبْ مَعَهُ اثْنَيْنِ.*
*42 مَنْ سَأَلَكَ فَأَعْطِهِ، وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَقْتَرِضَ مِنْكَ فَلاَ تَرُدَّهُ.*
*43 «سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ وَتُبْغِضُ عَدُوَّكَ.*
*44 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا  أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ،  وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ،*
*45  لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا أَبْنَاءَ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ،  فَإِنَّهُ يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ،  وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَبْرَارِ وَالظَّالِمِينَ.*
*46 لأَنَّهُ إِنْ أَحْبَبْتُمُ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَكُمْ، فَأَيُّ أَجْرٍ لَكُمْ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضًا يَفْعَلُونَ ذلِكَ؟*
*47 وَإِنْ سَلَّمْتُمْ عَلَى إِخْوَتِكُمْ فَقَطْ، فَأَيَّ فَضْل تَصْنَعُونَ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضًا يَفْعَلُونَ هكَذَا؟*
*48 فَكُونُوا أَنْتُمْ كَامِلِينَ كَمَا أَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ هُوَ كَامِلٌ.*


----------



## انت شبعي (11 يناير 2014)

احب عدوي ممكن لكن اثق فيه صعب
دة بالنسبالي
و كل شخص رد فعله بيختلف


----------



## Jesus is the truth (12 يناير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> ازاي احب عدوي ولا اثق فيه ؟!؟
> :thnk0001:
> ​


أولاً مرحباً بك يا اخي الحبيب ، وبسؤالك الجميل ، شئ جيد ان تُحب عدوك لأنه إنسان بل يوصينا الكتاب ايضاً " *لاَ تَفْرَحْ بِسُقُوطِ عَدُوِّكَ، وَلاَ يَبْتَهِجْ قَلْبُكَ إِذَا عَثَرَ* ‫" فالمحبة هي اعظم شئ وهذا هو السمو ولكن ليس لأنك تحبه ان تثق فيه فالجميع يعرف ان العدو لا يُحب لك الخير وإلا كيف يكون عدوك ؟ فيجب ان تكون حريصاً جداً وأنت تتعامل مع عدوك يقول الكتاب في نفس الإصحاح موضحاً أن "*الْعَدُوُّ يُظْهِرُ حَلاَوَةً مِنْ شَفَتَيْهِ، وَفِي قَلْبِهِ يَأْتَمِرُ أَنْ يُسْقِطَكَ فِي الْحُفْرَةِ* " لذلك هو قال "* لاَ تَثِقْ بِعَدُوِّكَ أَبَداً " *

سوف أعطيك مثال .. انا لي عدو يكرهني جداً ولا يُحب لي الخير ابداً ، انا *احبه *جداً وأتمنى له كل خير بل وأتمنى أن يقوم من سقطته هذة ، ولكني* لا اثق* في اعماله تجاهي لأنني اعرف جيداً انه لا يريد لي الخير  


هل مثالي واضح ؟

وأخيراً تفسير ابونا انطونيوس فكري 
الصديق يُعرف وقت الشدة، يقف بجانب صديقه. أما العدو يصير لك صديقًا  	وقت السعة ليستفيد من أموالك. *لا يُعرف الصديق في السراء= *فكل الناس  	أصدقاء وأعداء يلتفون حوله، فلا يستطيع الغني أن يميز الصديق من العدو (كما  	حدث مع الابن الضال) ولكن وقت الضراء يذهب الأعداء ولا يبقي سوى الأصدقاء 	*فلا يخفي العدو*


----------



## zaki (12 يناير 2014)

*الحب والاحترام  للنفس البشرية شىء مقدس و انسانى
حتى مع أعدائك او احبائك او اللى متعرفهومش

الثقة تختلف كتير كتير

وأكبر دليل  .  

ماهو وضع اللى متعرفهومش من ثقتك ؟

لو كانت الاجابة ( لاتثق بهم )

فما بالك من أعدائك ؟*


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 يناير 2014)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> أولاً مرحباً بك يا اخي الحبيب ، وبسؤالك الجميل ، شئ جيد ان تُحب عدوك لأنه إنسان بل يوصينا الكتاب ايضاً " *لاَ تَفْرَحْ بِسُقُوطِ عَدُوِّكَ، وَلاَ يَبْتَهِجْ قَلْبُكَ إِذَا عَثَرَ* ‫" فالمحبة هي اعظم شئ وهذا هو السمو ولكن ليس لأنك تحبه ان تثق فيه فالجميع يعرف ان العدو لا يُحب لك الخير وإلا كيف يكون عدوك ؟ فيجب ان تكون حريصاً جداً وأنت تتعامل مع عدوك يقول الكتاب في نفس الإصحاح موضحاً أن "*الْعَدُوُّ يُظْهِرُ حَلاَوَةً مِنْ شَفَتَيْهِ، وَفِي قَلْبِهِ يَأْتَمِرُ أَنْ يُسْقِطَكَ فِي الْحُفْرَةِ* " لذلك هو قال "* لاَ تَثِقْ بِعَدُوِّكَ أَبَداً " *
> 
> سوف أعطيك مثال .. انا لي عدو يكرهني جداً ولا يُحب لي الخير ابداً ، انا *احبه *جداً وأتمنى له كل خير بل وأتمنى أن يقوم من سقطته هذة ، ولكني* لا اثق* في اعماله تجاهي لأنني اعرف جيداً انه لا يريد لي الخير
> 
> ...



اخي الحبيب ...

ردك واضح و وصلتني الفكرة

شكراً ليك جداً


و عندي استفسار اخر في تقس المنطقة

هقوله بعد مشاركة

اشكرك اخي


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 يناير 2014)

zaki قال:


> *الحب والاحترام  للنفس البشرية شىء مقدس و انسانى
> حتى مع أعدائك او احبائك او اللى متعرفهومش
> 
> الثقة تختلف كتير كتير
> ...



شكراً ليك استاذ ذاكي

ردك وصلني و فهمته

اشكرك علي تعبك​


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 يناير 2014)

سؤال في فس المنطقة

" *احبوا اعدائكم* "

هل احب عدو الخير ايضاً

هل اثق فيه

*؟!؟*​


----------



## Jesus is the truth (12 يناير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> هل احب *عدو الخير* ايضاً
> 
> هل اثق فيه
> 
> *؟!؟*​



تقصد *الشيطان *!! 
قطعاً لا لا لا لأن الشيطان سوف تحبه على اي اساس ! سوف تتمنى له الخير ؟ تطلب من الرب الإله ان يرحمه ؟! هو ساقط ولن ينجو من الجحيم الذي اعد خصيصاً لهُ .. هو دائماً يُحاربك ، لا تستمع له ابداً ، لا يوجد هناك شك بالشيطان بل هي ثقة ولكن اي ثقة ؟! ثقة في انه يخدعك ويريد هلاكك لذلك اقول لك *
اُصْحُى وَاسْهَر. لأَنَّ إِبْلِيسَ خَصْمَكّ كَأَسَدٍ زَائِرٍ، يَجُولُ مُلْتَمِسًا مَنْ يَبْتَلِعُهُ هُوَ *


----------



## amgd beshara (12 يناير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> سؤال في فس المنطقة
> 
> " *احبوا اعدائكم* "
> 
> ...


الحب المذكور هنا مش معناه ان الانسان يكون احمق و يقابل عدوه يحضنه .. لكن اني متمناش لعدوي الشر و مفرحش لحزنه و فوق كده اصلي لاجله ان يعرف الله و يتوب و ينال الخلاص 

اما الشيطان لا تنطبق عليه الايه دي لانك لا هتفرح لحزنه و لا تتمناله الشر ولا ليك علاقه بيه من الاصل ده غير انك مش بتشوفه و انه من طبيعه غير طبيعتنا .. و اكيد مش هتصلي لاجله لانه رافض التوبه وفي عناد مستمر ضد الله و بكده اصبح مصيره الجحيم  

ممكن ترجع للموضوع ده : 
*لماذا لم يُخلص الله الشيطان كما فديَّ آدم*


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 يناير 2014)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> تقصد *الشيطان *!!
> قطعاً لا لا لا لأن الشيطان سوف تحبه على اي اساس ! سوف تتمنى له الخير ؟ تطلب من الرب الإله ان يرحمه ؟! هو ساقط ولن ينجو من الجحيم الذي اعد خصيصاً لهُ .. هو دائماً يُحاربك ، لا تستمع له ابداً ، لا يوجد هناك شك بالشيطان بل هي ثقة ولكن اي ثقة ؟! ثقة في انه يخدعك ويريد هلاكك لذلك اقول لك *
> اُصْحُى وَاسْهَر. لأَنَّ إِبْلِيسَ خَصْمَكّ كَأَسَدٍ زَائِرٍ، يَجُولُ مُلْتَمِسًا مَنْ يَبْتَلِعُهُ هُوَ *



*طب مهو مكتوب احبو اعدائكم .. الشيطان عدوي

و مش مكتوب احب اعدائي ماعدا ... ؟!؟

بس مش معقول هحب الشيطان !!!

بس في نفس الوقت هو عدوي
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 يناير 2014)

يوحنا المصري قال:


> الحب المذكور هنا مش معناه ان الانسان يكون احمق و يقابل عدوه يحضنه .. لكن اني متمناش لعدوي الشر و مفرحش لحزنه و فوق كده اصلي لاجله ان يعرف الله و يتوب و ينال الخلاص
> 
> اما الشيطان لا تنطبق عليه الايه دي لانك لا هتفرح لحزنه و لا تتمناله الشر ولا ليك علاقه بيه من الاصل ده غير انك مش بتشوفه و انه من طبيعه غير طبيعتنا .. و اكيد مش هتصلي لاجله لانه رافض التوبه وفي عناد مستمر ضد الله و بكده اصبح مصيره الجحيم
> 
> ...





*شكراً ليك استاذ يوحنا

لكن ربنا مقالش احبو اعدائكم ماعدا الشطان 

هو قال احبو اعدائكم بالاجمال


انا مقصدش اعاند او اقصد اني عايز احب الشيطان

انا عايز افهم ديني بس ..
*​


----------



## amgd beshara (12 يناير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> *شكراً ليك استاذ يوحنا
> 
> لكن ربنا مقالش احبو اعدائكم ماعدا الشطان
> 
> ...


و انا مقلتش ان الايه بتقول حبوا اعدائكم ما عدا الشيطان .. لكن بحسب تفسير الايه انها بتنطبق علي البشر فقط لا علي الملايكه و لا علي الشياطين و لا علي الحيوانات او النباتات او اي كائن اخر لان النص من اوله بيتكلم عن العلاقات البشريه 
يعني لما ذكر ان قديماً قيل لهم تحب قريبك و تبغض عدوك .. طب و الملائكه ! لا هم قرايبي و لا اعدائي اعمل معاهم ايه !! 
طب ايه دخل الملائكه و النص من الاصل مش بيتكلم غير عن العلاقات البشريه فقط


----------



## peace_86 (12 يناير 2014)

*نعم أنا لا أثق في عدوي.. لكن عدم الثقة لا يعني الكراهية هناك فرق..

أنت لا تثق بكلام الصغار (أحياناً) لكن هذا لا يعني انك لا تحبهم..*


----------



## Jesus is the truth (12 يناير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> * و مش مكتوب احب اعدائي ماعدا ... ؟!؟
> 
> بس في نفس الوقت هو عدوي
> *​


حسناً عرّف لي *المحبة *في مفهومك الخاص


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 يناير 2014)

يوحنا المصري قال:


> و انا مقلتش ان الايه بتقول حبوا اعدائكم ما عدا الشيطان .. لكن بحسب تفسير الايه انها بتنطبق علي البشر فقط لا علي الملايكه و لا علي الشياطين و لا علي الحيوانات او النباتات او اي كائن اخر لان النص من اوله بيتكلم عن العلاقات البشريه
> يعني لما ذكر ان قديماً قيل لهم تحب قريبك و تبغض عدوك .. طب و الملائكه ! لا هم قرايبي و لا اعدائي اعمل معاهم ايه !!
> طب ايه دخل الملائكه و النص من الاصل مش بيتكلم غير عن العلاقات البشريه فقط




تمام ... شكراً لحضرتك استاذ يوحنا

الاجابة وصلت  شكراص لتعب محبتك​


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 يناير 2014)

peace_86 قال:


> *نعم أنا لا أثق في عدوي.. لكن عدم الثقة لا يعني الكراهية هناك فرق..
> 
> أنت لا تثق بكلام الصغار (أحياناً) لكن هذا لا يعني انك لا تحبهم..*




كلام مُقنع

شكراً استاذي الغالي ​


----------



## fredyyy (12 يناير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> *لكن ربنا مقالش احبو اعدائكم ماعدا الشطان *​
> *هو قال احبو اعدائكم بالاجمال*​


 

*لا تنسى أن الشيطان روح *

*ولا يوجد وصية لمحبة أي روح *

*المحبة توجه لنفس الجنس ( الإنسان ) أما الأروح فلا تحِب ولا ُتحَب *

*أنظر ماذا تقول الآيات : *
مرقس 5 : 2 ، 19 
ولما خرج من السفينة للوقت استقبله من القبور إنسان به *روح نجس* 
فَلَمْ يَدَعْهُ يَسُوعُ بَلْ قَالَ لَهُ: 
«اذْهَبْ إِلَى بَيْتِكَ وَإِلَى أَهْلِكَ وَأَخْبِرْهُمْ كَمْ *صَنَعَ الرَّبُّ* بِكَ *وَرَحِمَكَ*».


متى 8 : 16 
ولما صار المساء قدموا إليه مجانين كثيرين 
*فأخرج الأرواح* بكلمة وجميع المرضى شفاهم
​*ماذا فعل المسيح أخرج الروح الشرير *

*فإذا كان المطلوب منا أن نحب هذه الأرواح ... لما أخرجها المسيح من الناس *


.


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 يناير 2014)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> حسناً عرّف لي *المحبة *في مفهومك الخاص



عدم الكره ^_^

خلاص انتبهت للنقطة ديه

ان المحبة غير مرتبطة يالثقة

و ده كان اهم حاجة في سؤالي

شكراً اخي​


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 يناير 2014)

fredyyy قال:


> *لا تنسى أن الشيطان روح *
> 
> *ولا يوجد وصية لمحبة أي روح *
> 
> ...



طب ماهي الملائكة ايضاً روح

و احنا بنحب الملائكة

صح ؟!؟​


----------



## fredyyy (12 يناير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> طب ماهي الملائكة ايضاً روح​
> و احنا بنحب الملائكة​
> صح ؟!؟​


 

*ومين قال إن مطلوب مننا نحب الملايكة *

*التحذير كان الآتي *
كولوسي 2 : 18 
*لا يخسركم* احد الجعالة، راغبا في التواضع وعبادة الملائكة، 
*متداخلا في ما لم ينظره،* منتفخا باطلا من قبل ذهنه الجسدي،

​*عن الملائكة : *
العبرانيين 1 : 13 ، 14
ثُمَّ لِمَنْ مِنَ *الْمَلاَئِكَةِ* قَالَ قَطُّ: 
«اِجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئاً لِقَدَمَيْكَ» 
أليس جميعهم *أرواحا خادمة* مرسلة للخدمة لأجل العتيدين أن يرثوا الخلاص ​ 
*ليس لأبناء الله ( وارثي الخلاص ) أن يحبوا خادميهم *

*لاحظ الملائكة ليسوا أعداء ... لنحبهم حسب الوصية في سؤالك *


.


----------



## Jesus is the truth (12 يناير 2014)

> عدم *الكره* ^_^


وما هو *الكره *؟ هل المسئلة بالنسبالك مجرد شعور ( عاطفة ) ؟ أم شئ آخر ؟ 


Crazy Man قال:


> خلاص انتبهت للنقطة ديه
> 
> ان المحبة غير مرتبطة يالثقة
> ​


جميل ان تكون هذة النقطة قد انتهت وتم وضوحها لك ، ولكني لم اقصد ذلك بل كنت اريد معرفة معنى " *المحبة* " في مفهومك الخاص ،  لأن بمعرفة معنى " *المحبة* " أظن أن جميع الاسئلة سوف يُجاب عليها من خلال ذلك


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 يناير 2014)

fredyyy قال:


> *ومين قال إن مطلوب مننا نحب الملايكة *
> 
> *التحذير كان الآتي *كولوسي 2 : 18
> *لا يخسركم* احد الجعالة، راغبا في التواضع وعبادة الملائكة،
> ...







> *لا يخسركم* احد الجعالة، راغبا في التواضع وعبادة الملائكة،
> *متداخلا في ما لم ينظره،* منتفخا باطلا من قبل ذهنه الجسدي،



انا مقولتش عبادة

انا قلت محبة

بدليل صور الملائكة في الكنائس و في البيوت

ده في صورة ملاك فوق راسي علي الحيطة ديلوقتي ^_^


ده مش يُعتبر حب للملائكة ؟!؟

ولا ليه تفسير تاني


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 يناير 2014)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> وما هو *الكره *؟ هل المسئلة بالنسبالك مجرد شعور ( عاطفة ) ؟ أم شئ آخر ؟
> 
> جميل ان تكون هذة النقطة قد انتهت وتم وضوحها لك ، ولكني لم اقصد ذلك بل كنت اريد معرفة معنى " *المحبة* " في مفهومك الخاص ،  لأن بمعرفة معنى " *المحبة* " أظن أن جميع الاسئلة سوف يُجاب عليها من خلال ذلك




المحبة في نظري (الله اعلم اذا كان صح ولا لأ ) 

هي عدم التمني للأخر شئ سئ

هي مساعدة الاخر

هي مسامحته اذا اخطأ

هي الصلاة من اجله

و حاجات تانية كتير


----------



## Jesus is the truth (12 يناير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> المحبة في نظري (الله اعلم اذا كان صح ولا لأ )
> 
> هي عدم التمني للأخر شئ سئ
> 
> ...


جميل هو كلامك ، هل هذة الاشياء يُمكن أن نطبقها دون أن نخالف الوصايا الأخرى التي أوصانا بها الفادي ؟ قطعاً لا ولنأخذ مثالاً 
*
مساعدة الاخر* :- هل يمكنك أن تساعد الشيطان ؟ في ماذا سوف تساعدة إذا كانت كل طرقه شر وليس فيه خير  ؟ 
*
وآخر 
الصلاة من اجله* :- هل سوف تصلي لله ان يقف بجانب الشيطان ؟ أم لكي يرحمة من العذاب ؟ هل هُناك فرصة للشيطان حتى يتوب ؟ وإن تاب هل يستحق المغفرة ؟ 

إذا المحبة لا يُمكن ان تكون حلقة وصل بين الإنسان الصالح والشيطان !


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 يناير 2014)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> جميل هو كلامك ، هل هذة الاشياء يُمكن أن نطبقها دون أن نخالف الوصايا الأخرى التي أوصانا بها الفادي ؟ قطعاً لا ولنأخذ مثالاً
> *
> مساعدة الاخر* :- هل يمكنك أن تساعد الشيطان ؟ في ماذا سوف تساعدة إذا كانت كل طرقه شر وليس فيه خير  ؟
> *
> ...




 هل سوف تصلي لله ان يقف بجانب الشيطان ؟ أم لكي يرحمة من العذاب ؟ هل هُناك فرصة للشيطان حتى يتوب ؟

اكيد لأ
 
بس في سؤال من دول انا معرفش اجبته



> وإن تاب هل يستحق المغفرة ؟



؟!؟


----------



## Jesus is the truth (13 يناير 2014)

هل مازال هناك لبس في موضوع المحبة لعدو الخير ؟ 



> بس في سؤال من دول انا معرفش اجبته
> 
> وإن تاب هل يستحق المغفرة ؟


قطعاً لا لأنه لم يُدفع ثمن الخطية ! الشيطان ليس له مغفرة .


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 يناير 2014)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> هل مازال هناك لبس في موضوع المحبة لعدو الخير ؟
> 
> 
> قطعاً لا لأنه لم يُدفع ثمن الخطية ! الشيطان ليس له مغفرة .





شكراً ليك اخي الحبيب


لكن لسة مفيش اجابة علي المشاركة رقم *24*


----------



## Jesus is the truth (13 يناير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> شكراً ليك اخي الحبيب


العفو حبيبي انا هِنا تحت أمرك ، أنت اخويا الغالي 



> لكن لسة مفيش اجابة علي المشاركة رقم *24*


بص يا جميل ، انا عن نفسي شايف اننا نُحب الملائكة وهم ايضاً يُحبوننا بالرغم انني لا اتذكر انه هناك نص إلهي يوصينا بذلك ، ولكن هذا ما تربينا عليه بل هذا ما اعتقد فيه انا ، فانا احب الملاك ميخائيل جداً وايضاً من الادلة على محبة الملائكة لنا أن الكتاب قد ذكر أنه 

"*يَكُونُ فَرَحٌ قُدَّامَ مَلاَئِكَةِ اللهِ بِخَاطِئٍ وَاحِدٍ يَتُوبُ " 

*لماذا تفرح الملائكة ؟ أليس هذا دليل على محبتهم لنا نحن البشر ؟ أتخيل فرح الملائكة عندما يرجع ضالاً لحضن آبية القدوس كم هو جميل ؟ أوليست هذة هي مشاعر المحبة ؟ الفرح للآخر ؟ .. أعتقد أيضاً أننا نبادلهم المحبة ايضاً ( مشاعر ، وآمنية ، أن اكون متواجد معهم في حضرة الله )


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 يناير 2014)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> العفو حبيبي انا هِنا تحت أمرك ، أنت اخويا الغالي
> 
> بص يا جميل ، انا عن نفسي شايف اننا نُحب الملائكة وهم ايضاً يُحبوننا بالرغم انني لا اتذكر انه هناك نص إلهي يوصينا بذلك ، ولكن هذا ما تربينا عليه بل هذا ما اعتقد فيه انا ، فانا احب الملاك ميخائيل جداً وايضاً من الادلة على محبة الملائكة لنا أن الكتاب قد ذكر أنه
> 
> ...




لكن الكلام ده مش متوافق مع كلام استاذ فريدي



> *ومين قال إن مطلوب مننا نحب الملايكة *
> 
> *التحذير كان الآتي *كولوسي 2 : 18
> *لا يخسركم* احد الجعالة، راغبا في التواضع وعبادة الملائكة،
> ...


----------



## Jesus is the truth (13 يناير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> لكن الكلام ده مش متوافق مع كلام استاذ فريدي



كلام اخي الحبيب فريدي مع احترامي لهُ ، لا اراه متوافق مع النصوص التي  إستشهد بها فلا اجد وصية مثلاً تقول " لا تحبوا الملائكة " !! .. وأتعجب  جداً لهذة المقولة 





> *ليس لأبناء الله ( وارثي الخلاص ) أن يحبوا خادميهم *


ما هو المقصود بذلك ؟ ولماذا ؟  .. ومن هذا المنطق يُمكن أن نقول " ليس لنا أن نُحب بولس الرسول إذ هو خادمهُ" 

 بِأَكْثَرِ جَسَارَةٍ كَتَبْتُ إِلَيْكُمْ جُزْئِيًّا أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ، كَمُذَكِّرٍ لَكُمْ، بِسَبَبِ النِّعْمَةِ الَّتِي وُهِبَتْ لِي مِنَ اللهِ، حَتَّى أَكُونَ *خَادِمًا* لِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ لأَجْلِ الأُمَمِ، مُبَاشِرًا لإِنْجِيلِ اللهِ كَكَاهِنٍ، لِيَكُونَ قُرْبَانُ الأُمَمِ مَقْبُولاً مُقَدَّسًا بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ.
!!!

ــــــــــــــــ
ملحظة : انا لا اتهجم على اخي الحبيب فريدي فهو شخص غالي جداً على قلبــ♥ــي


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 يناير 2014)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> كلام اخي الحبيب فريدي مع احترامي لهُ ، لا اراه متوافق مع النصوص التي  إستشهد بها فلا اجد وصية مثلاً تقول " لا تحبوا الملائكة " !! .. وأتعجب  جداً لهذة المقولة ما هو المقصود بذلك ؟ ولماذا ؟ .. ومن هذا المنطق يُمكن أن نقول " ليس لنا أن نُحب بولس الرسول إذ هو خادمهُ"
> 
> 
> بِأَكْثَرِ جَسَارَةٍ كَتَبْتُ إِلَيْكُمْ جُزْئِيًّا أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ، كَمُذَكِّرٍ لَكُمْ، بِسَبَبِ النِّعْمَةِ الَّتِي وُهِبَتْ لِي مِنَ اللهِ، حَتَّى أَكُونَ *خَادِمًا* لِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ لأَجْلِ الأُمَمِ، مُبَاشِرًا لإِنْجِيلِ اللهِ كَكَاهِنٍ، لِيَكُونَ قُرْبَانُ الأُمَمِ مَقْبُولاً مُقَدَّسًا بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ.
> ...



 


نحن خادمين الله ام ابناء الله ؟!؟


----------



## Jesus is the truth (13 يناير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> نحن خادمين الله ام ابناء الله ؟!؟


جميعنا ابناء الله ( المؤمنين بإسمه ) ولكل منا خدمته التي اؤتمن عليها في كنيسة الرب الإله .


----------



## أَمَة (13 يناير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> نحن خادمين الله ام ابناء الله ؟!؟


 
نحن أبناء الله وخدامه في خدمتنا في عمل البشارة وفي خدمتنا لبعضنا البعض.

ألا يخدم الإبن أبيه؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 يناير 2014)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> جميعنا ابناء الله ( المؤمنين بإسمه ) ولكل منا خدمته التي اؤتمن عليها في كنيسة الرب الإله .



تمام ,

شكراً اخي الجميل علي الاجابات علي اسئلتي

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (13 يناير 2014)

أمة قال:


> نحن أبناء الله وخدامه في خدمتنا في عمل البشارة وفي خدمتنا لبعضنا البعض.
> 
> ألا يخدم الإبن أبيه؟




*صح ... شكراً امي الحبيبة امة*​


----------



## fredyyy (14 يناير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> انا مقولتش *عبادة*




*معلش نص الآية بيقول كده *

*لكن أعرف ناس بتصلي للملائكة وتطلب معونتهم ..... لا تعلق *

*طبعًا الموضوع مش عن الملائكة خالص *

*ولا نريد أن يخرج الموضوع عن هدفه وهو المحبة لعدو الخير كما بدأت سؤالك* 

*لاحظ : *
_*الشعب عبد عجل بعد الخروج من مصر *_
_*فمن الممكن أن يعبد ملائكة ... لا غرابة في ذلك *_




Crazy Man قال:


> ده في صورة ملاك فوق راسي علي الحيطة ديلوقتي ^_^




*مين قال إن تعليق صور الملائكة في البيت صح *

*ومين قال إن كل ما يفعله الناس من حولنا يجب نحن أن نفعله *

*الكتاب قال عن تعاليم الناس : *
مرقس 7 : 13 
*مبطلين* كلام الله *بتقليدكم* الذي سلمتموه. 
وأمورا كثيرة مثل هذه تفعلون. 

مرقس 7 : 7 
وباطلا يعبدونني وهم *يعلمون تعاليم هي وصايا* الناس.

 
​


Crazy Man قال:


> ده مش يُعتبر حب للملائكة ؟!؟




*أنا أعرفمحبة واحدة *

*محبة بعضنا لبعض *
يوحنا 15 : 12 
هذه هي وصيتي أن *تحبوا بعضكم بعضا* كما أحببتكم. 

​*محبتنا للرب *
يوحنا الأولى 4 : 19 
نحن نحبه لأنه هو أحبنا أولا.

​*محبة الرب لنا *
يوحنا 17 : 23 
.... *وأحببتهم* كما أحببتني.

​* محبة الرجال للنساء كمحبة المسيح للكنيسة *
أفسس 5 : 25 
أيها الرجال، أحبوا نساءكم كما أحب المسيح أيضا الكنيسة وأسلم *نفسه لأجلها *​ 
*لكن محبة الناس لأشياء أخرى ... متروكة لهم ... حرية شخصية لكنهم يخسرون كثيرًا *






Crazy Man قال:


> ولا ليه تفسير تاني




*ُيفسر كثير من الناس أفعالهم ... ليس بحسب المكتوب *

*لكن فقط لأنهم يريدون أن يفعلوا ما يريدون *

*المحبة لا لإجبار عليها ... فلكل انسان أن يحب من يشاء *

*ولكن يدفع الناس ثمنًا كثيرًا لمحبتهم التي ليست في مكانها *

*نصيحة شخصية *
*ضع صورة للمسيح أو آية كتابية فوق رأسك .. هذا يسر الرب أكثر *

*شوف محبة الله لا تقدر عليها الملائكة *
رومية 8 : 38 ، 39 
فإني متيقن أنه لا موت ولا حياة *ولا ملائكة* ولا رؤساء ولا قوات ولا أمور حاضرة ولا مستقبلة 
لاَ عُلْوَ وَلاَ عُمْقَ وَلاَ خَلِيقَةَ أُخْرَى 
*تَقْدِرُ أَنْ تَفْصِلَنَا عَنْ مَحَبَّةِ اللهِ* الَّتِي فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّنَا. ​
*ِحب أولاً أخيك الذي تراه ... قبل أن تنشغل بمحبة من لا تراه * 

*في السما سيكون المسيح شغلنا الشاغل وليس معه أو سواه أحدٌ *



.


----------



## fredyyy (14 يناير 2014)

*تصحيح للأخطاء الإملائية *



fredyyy قال:


> *أنا أعرف محبة واحدة *
> 
> *المحبة لا إجبار عليها ... فلكل انسان أن يحب من يشاء *
> 
> ...


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 يناير 2014)

fredyyy قال:


> *معلش نص الآية بيقول كده *
> 
> *لكن أعرف ناس بتصلي للملائكة وتطلب معونتهم ..... لا تعلق *
> 
> ...




يعني الصلاة للملائكة و التشفع بيهم و تعليق صورهم خطأ ؟!؟

الكلام ده حضرتك متأكد منه ؟!؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 يناير 2014)

> *ليس لأبناء الله ( وارثي الخلاص ) أن يحبوا خادميهم*




و الكلام ده كمان مظبوت ؟!؟​


----------



## أَمَة (14 يناير 2014)

Crazy Man قال:


> و الكلام ده كمان مظبوت ؟!؟​


 
الرد في المشاركة دي 	#*32*.

يغلق


----------

